# which machine to acquire



## manunderground (Mar 3, 2013)

I was wondering if any of you could tell me which small machine provides you with the most work, the most maintenance, problems etc...
Im thinking of either getting a skidsteer or a mini excavator 3.5 tonne or smaller.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

So you are asking what machines to stay away from, not which ones are the most reliable?


----------



## manunderground (Mar 3, 2013)

A bit of both I suppose. Just asking for others experiences with small equipment.


----------



## stcunlimited (Aug 23, 2012)

First off you need to make sure you have a dealer of whatever your going to buy fairly close. Don't care what you buy you will have break downs. Then find out if they have a good service department. I prefer cat. Service department unbeatable. And almost always have parts in stock or will have the next day.


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

I have both and let me tell you that it's the best combo I have they compliment each other I don't even use my backhoe anymore. They are absolute in my mind since the mini excavator. I have a john Deere 35d and. New holland ls 180 with tracks and a 16 foot dump to carry em

Now if I were to get just one for now I would be the skid steer because of the versatility and production with only one


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

Go with a john Deere or a cat then possibly the newer case machine in a mini as for skid steer its hard to beat new holland


----------



## jnickell (Apr 30, 2013)

*Options*

For skidsteers I would go with Bobcat or CAT hands down. They have always proven to be the most reliable and have the highest long term returns. The most common size is a S175 Bobcat.

For excavators I would stick with CAT or IHI. IHI isn't as well known, but there is a reason many rental companies run them in their fleets. They are tanks. They aren't flashy or pretty, but they just work. You would be looking for a 303.5 CAT or 35N IHI (VX if you want zero turn). 

Buy sooner rather than later, so you dont have to get one that meets TierIV. Those engines take a ton more maintenance!

Happy Hunting!
Josh
Nickell Rental


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

For a skid steer its Cat all the way. As far as mini excavators go, you really can't beat a Kubota.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

tell ya what pete, i was always a bobcat or cat skid steer guy...we rented 2 yrs ago a new case, can't remember model number for the snow removal season...it was a WONDERFUL machine. were i to buy a new one, tween case/cat/bobcat...it'd be the case.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

They all break !!!


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Idk Gene, case has yet to build anything I enjoy operating. The only piece of equipment I'd ever buy from them would be a backhoe. Even then it would have to be an older one as the new 580's are so big and cumbersome its hard to manoeuvre around a job site.


----------

